# Location of Craftsman Snowthrower Attachment "Fit-Up Guide"????



## rnds76b (Nov 12, 2012)

I keep seeing references in a lot of posts about a Craftsman snowthrower "fit-up guide," but can't locate it. One post referred to the FAQs...looked there...nada. 

Am trying to fit a model 486.248460 2-Stage Snowthrower onto a new Husqvarna 24 HP tractor, but need an adapter kit. Assumed I could find one in the infamous (albeit elusive...  "Fit-Up Guide." 


PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!


----------

